# New Contest about pigeons



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How would you all feel about a contest? I would post a new question weekly, for 10 weeks, from info gotten from published journals/ standards/ internet. Those who wanted to join in can submit only one answer per question, by e-mailing their answer to me at [email protected]. I would keep track of who answered correctly, and whoever gets the most corret answers will get a small prize (a product of Maine), and acknowledgment here on Pigeon-Life. I think it would be fun, and we might learn some fun facts about other breeds of pigeons. Just let me know.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm ALL in...................what's the first question??  
Just kidding.......about the question I mean.... 
Sounds like fun.......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

O.K., just remember to send your answer to me at [email protected], and remember, I'm keeping score.
First question: You all have read that I have a newly hatched Seraphim pigeon. What is unusual about the Seraphim breed?
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I will try to post each week's question on Sunday and give correct answer on following Saturday. Hope you all join in and have fun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, Daryl, my e-mail is done. Would there be a problem with posting the answers on the forum? Also, how about cheating  because I looked them up!

Do we use the honor system and promise not to look anything up? 

Throw my answer out because I did look them up. Course, even with that, I am probably wrong.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm curious what the "Maine" prize will be? I mean they do make pigeon poop up there don't they??  

fp

Maggie, why is it cheating if Daryl is looking up the answers?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp - lol, Daryl is smart and probably knows the answers anyhow.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sure Maine will have a very interesting "gift" although seafood is difficult to ship well!  

I'm sure people will be looking up answers...in which case, there could be "ties." If that happens, then Daryl will have to think up a way to break ties, unless all ties win automatically. In THAT case, I hope Daryl, has a lot of lobsters available to ship... 

As the saying goes....LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I'm sure Maine will have a very interesting "gift" although seafood is difficult to ship well!
> 
> I'm sure people will be looking up answers...in which case, there could be "ties." If that happens, then Daryl will have to think up a way to break ties, unless all ties win automatically. In THAT case, I hope Daryl, has a lot of lobsters available to ship...
> 
> As the saying goes....LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!


Lobsters, of course....you must be right, Shi....probably shipped 
through Legal Seafoods  

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

First off, well, I did know the answer, already, but I can tell you there are some smart people in here, and I've had a few correct answers already. By all means, you can look up answers, that's not cheating. I must warn you, questions are going to get harder.
What will I send? I was thinking maybe some maple candy, or something else good to eat, produced here, in Maine. Or, any one interested in an 18 yr. old with a driver's permit and a hankering for a car ? 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Lobsters, of course....you must be right, Shi....probably shipped
> through Legal Seafoods
> 
> fp


No, I highly doubt that would be the prize! LOL Daryl wouldn't do that to the poor lobsters!

Maybe something "handmade" by Daryl from Maine?? ROFL even more!!!  

Sorry, must be "laughter" day! I'm still snickering!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> First off, well, I did know the answer, already, but I can tell you there are some smart people in here, and I've had a few correct answers already. By all means, you can look up answers, that's not cheating. I must warn you, questions are going to get harder.
> What will I send? I was thinking maybe some maple candy, or something else good to eat, produced here, in Maine. Or, any one interested in an 18 yr. old with a driver's permit and a hankering for a car ?
> Daryl



Oh, SHOOT, Daryl! You posted BEFORE I got to see the above post!

Gee, now you have spoiled all my fun!! *SIGH*  

Won't be a "surprise" now...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Shi, it will be a big surprise if you are the winner, because I'll send you a booby prize instead (and it won't be Pidgey), but it will be a surprise !!!! 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Candy is good........
Lobster is OUT...........
and an 18 year old........ that wants a car????  I hope my answer was wrong and I'll make sure they are all wrong from here on out!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I don't think I can wait until Saturday. Was my answer right?

Maple syrup would be nice.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK so it's a no-go on the Lobster.....How 'bout this, I had no idea Fiddleheads were edible....just thought it was a state one reached through meditation:


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> O.K. FP.......that's down and dirty.......Do you know how much it costs for a lobster dinner here in NYC???


Probably a little bit less than what it costs out here...

  

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp, I had never heard of fiddleheads and found out they are ferns! Wow.

This is an interesting link about them.

http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/4198.htm


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Fiddleheads? You guys want to know about fiddleheads? Well, They are a pain in the back to pick, a pain in the butt to clean, but, absolutely wonderful to eat. I should know, I've picked, cleaned, and eaten plenty in 53 years.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

First off, fiddlehead ferns are native to Maine only, as far as I know. You can't just pick and eat any fern, just like mushrooms. Eat the wrong one and you are either dead, or wish you were.
Now, so far, correct answers from Hans, fp, Maggie, Terry W., Shi sorta got it right, didn't give me all info, so she'll get 5 points, and Renee, you don't have to worry about Gary coming out to you 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I never heard of fiddleheads either. Figure if I haven't heard of them in 45 years, I'll pass thank you........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, thanks Daryl.

I don't know about the fiddleheads. I would be scared that I didn't cook them long enough.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> and Renee, you don't have to worry about Gary coming out to you
> Daryl


That's a nice way of saying...........WRONG!!! ............


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Shoot, Daryl, I HAD typed more correctly (I think) but the link wouldn't go through when I clicked on it here, so had to go to my email! My version was slightly different...  

YEAAAA, I want PIDGEY as the BOOBY prize!  That would REALLY be frosting on the ole cake! Especially since he would have a hissy fit and that would be grrreeat! A MAINE dinner ON Pidgey...oh, he would never live it down...a NORTHERN dinner PAID by an OKIE!! Oh, how delicious!  

fp...those lobster EYES.... I can't handle it....clam and mussels are fine...just so they don't have EYES!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Official State of Maine soft drink? Is it Moxie? I'd rather drink castor oil!!!!
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well ladies and gentlemen, are you ready for question # 2? Here it is.

Which of the floowing breeds of pigeons is not a true breed of pigeon?
A. Berne Half Beak
B. Crested Soultz
C. Fish Eye Roller
D. Spanish Naked Neck
E. They are all recognized breeds.
Just e-mail your answer to [email protected]
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

O.K. boys and girls. I don't have a question for today. I'll figger one out for tomorrow. I'm at work, looking forward to going home, feeding pigeons, and going beddy-bye. Just be forewarned, the kid gloves are off. 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> O.K. boys and girls. I don't have a question for today. I'll figger one out for tomorrow. I'm at work, looking forward to going home, feeding pigeons, and going beddy-bye. Just be forewarned, the kid gloves are off.
> Daryl


OMG.....did I answer the last question???? I forget.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good grief Daryl, if #3 is harder than #2 I'm out already. Never could figure #2 out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So what is the answer to question #2, Daryl .. "E" .. I hope ..

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Answer to #1 was that birds are recessive red or recessive yellow and they moult out to pure white. 
Answer to #2 was E. They are all recognized breeds
Renee, you did answer the question, and yes, Terry, you were correct.
Now for #3
Do you know any thing about Modenas? There are 3 basic color pigments in Modenas. What are they?
E-mail answers to [email protected]


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, all.
No question this week, got more on my plate than I can handle this week. Will get question out on Sunday.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Question #4 coming up*

Well, I'm submitting this question now, before I'm too weak from hunger to type. I'm prepping for colonoscopy tomorrow. Clear liquids STINKS!!! The baby pigeons are eating better than I am, and the hand feeding formula is so tempting !!!!
O.K. The standard for this breed was submitted to APA in1986. This breed isintended to be a smaller version of the English Pouter. What breed of pigeon is this ? E-mail answer to [email protected].
Daryl


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

do you have this weeks question yet?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

this sounds like a lot of fun. I'm in!

Margarret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Uh Oh, I didn't read far enuf. I'm way behind. I'll just enjoy the rest.

Margarret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Uh Oh, I didn't read far enuf. I'm way behind. I'll just enjoy the rest.
> 
> Margarret


You might be late, but I have a feeling you can ace the rest of the questions, Miss Fancy Pigeon Lady  (and that is meant in the nicest possible way, not sarcastically) . You probably don't even have to look up answers.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

what happened to this contest? is it over? whos the winner?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

X3MTM said:


> what happened to this contest? is it over? whos the winner?


The FINAL voting is now open.

Check the top of the general section. They are stickied & identified as *2007 FINAL* & then the category.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> The FINAL voting is now open.
> 
> Check the top of the general section. They are stickied & identified as *2007 FINAL* & then the category.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, this thread is one that Daryl started and was sending out a question every week. She must be pretty busy........


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Cindy, this thread is one that Daryl started and was sending out a question every week. She must be pretty busy........


*Oops*!!  Thanks Renee.
Just saw the word 'contest' & went with it.  

Sorry, X3MTM. 

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hang in there, kids, I'm trying to get through 3 graduations, and it's hectic at work, too. On top of that I found a baby dove with ? PMV? Poor thing was soaked and so cold, tipped on to left side, head and neck very twisted. He's living in my bathroom, isolated from other birds. I take care of growers first, then poor little Gimp, then scrub up good and change clothing as needed. Laundry keeps me as busy as any thing, right now. I don't know if the dove will survive, and actually hope for an easy passing over the rainbow bridge, if live is going to be a struggle for this poor baby. 
Daryl


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

ok then, take your time and hope the lil one gets better


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Thank you for the update, sorry you are on "overload" and trying to rehab the dove too.

Let us know if we can help.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ahem. question #5 is here, finally. This will be the last question for a while. I'm headed to (hopefully) sunny Florida on Sunday. I will announce winner (s) when I get back from my vaca.
O.K. The breed I'm asking about originated in Saudi Arabia, but you wouldn't think so by the birds name. The breed has an unusual vocal ability not found in any other breed of bird, and it's the major feature of the breed when it comes to judging in shows. It comes in self colors of white, yellow,red,dun, black, and barless blue. AOC toinclude other selfs, bars, checks, all splashes and experimental colors.
What breed of bird is this?
e-mail answer to [email protected]


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

And a bonus question.
How many babies are in the house for hand feeding right now (pigeons only, not including the crooked dove, Rambo, who is no longer crooked) ? This is a guess only question? Good luck.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Finally, ladies and gentlemen,
I found the perfect prizes for my two winners, who just happened to be Renee and Terry Whatley. I can't tell what they will be receiving, I want to keep it a surprise, but I'm sure they'll tell you when they receive their packages. It took so long to find the right things for them.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MUCHO CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS, RENEE and TERRY !!!

We will be waiting to see what the PRIZE is!!

    

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! A surprise .. how eggciting!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YYIIPPEE!!! I LOVE surprises............


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry and Renee,
I will ship out your prises on Tuesday. Get ready. Now, it will cost more to ship than the actual prizes cost in the first place, most likely.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Terry and Renee,
> I will ship out your prises on Tuesday. Get ready. Now, it will cost more to ship than the actual prizes cost in the first place, most likely.
> Daryl


OH,, this is exciting!!! Just like Christmas!! (we're not going to get a bill with these are we??   )


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You're not gonna ship Pigeons, are you?!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> I'm curious what the "Maine" prize will be? I mean they do make pigeon poop up there don't they??
> 
> fp
> 
> Maggie, why is it cheating if Daryl is looking up the answers?


 FP, Have you forgot that Pigeonmama was saving the LEGLESS FROGS in Maine. .GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, George,
You are a life saver. I was wondering what to use for packing material. I'll use all of those frogs I've been saving/rehabbing. I hope Terry and Renee are ready for them. And Renee, there will be a bill (of sorts) in your package, but it's a bill you will enjoy and not have to pay.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, George,
> You are a life saver. I was wondering what to use for packing material. I'll use all of those frogs I've been saving/rehabbing. I hope Terry and Renee are ready for them. And Renee, there will be a bill (of sorts) in your package, but it's a bill you will enjoy and not have to pay.
> Daryl


Gee, thanks..... 

Not exactly........... 

Very interesting..................UMMMM........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Be Careful*



pigeonmama said:


> Oh, George,
> You are a life saver. I was wondering what to use for packing material. I'll use all of those frogs I've been saving/rehabbing. I hope Terry and Renee are ready for them. And Renee, there will be a bill (of sorts) in your package, but it's a bill you will enjoy and not have to pay.
> Daryl


 DARYL,Be careful we have a lot of unwanted snails here in California.Terry just might send some to you in return for the frogs.These are left overs from a resturant that went belly up a year or so and you know who the owner saw. .GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry and Renee,
Your packages went out earlier today. Renee, be sure to open pakage ASAP, let me know how the frogs made out.
Daryl
P.S. Those little dickens get around pretty well, considering they only have their front legs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Terry and Renee,
> Your packages went out earlier today. Renee, be sure to open pakage ASAP, let me know how the frogs made out.
> Daryl
> P.S. Those little dickens get around pretty well, considering they only have their front legs.


OMG  Now I"m scared to open it. Maybe I'll let my husband open it........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Waiting with bated breath for the arrival of the package with the mysterious contents!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Waiting with bated breath for the arrival of the package with the mysterious contents!
> 
> Terry



YEP and so are the REST of US!!    

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Waiting with bated breath for the arrival of the package with the mysterious contents!
> 
> Terry


THAT'S what I"ll do..........wait for Terry to open her's and if she's still here to tell about it, I'll open mine!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, but renee, what if I didn't put froggies in Terry's package, and what if she's not even getting the same thing you are getting? Won't that be fun ?? Oh, and your package will prolly arrive before Terry's anyhoo.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*What A Wonderful Prize!*

Thank you so much, Daryl! My package arrived today and contained the most adorable little glass duckling filled with yummy Maine maple syrup! I am a very happy camper and can't wait to see what Renee is getting  

Terry

PS: Ooops .. I think I got the duckling picture just a tad too large


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Large or not, Terry, I got the picture!

HOW CUTE! WHAT A NEAT LOVELY GIFT!!

Must be the power of "suggestion," but as I leaned toward HUEY to click on Reply, I distinctly got a quick whiff of maple syrup! Honest!  

Well done, Daryl!! and Congratulations again, Terry! 

   

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> PS: Ooops .. I think I got the duckling picture just a tad too large


*You THINK??? * 
I got my package today too..........Guess what WE'RE having for breakfast in the AM??? WAFFLES!!!
Thank you SO much Daryl. The little bottle is adorable and I'm sure the syrup will be scrumptous.........I'll be sure to let you know HOW scrumptous tomorrow......... 
When's the next contest????????????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YUM! Haven't had waffles in AGES!!

I have no doubt you will enjoy, Renee!!

Wonderful gifts, Daryl! You can conduct contests here all you want!!

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What, Renee, no frogs? Tee-hee. Glad you girls liked your surprises.
Daryl


----------

